# CPU for old Aspire 3100



## pdc76

someone gave me an acer aspire 3100 for free. it has a sempron in it and i wanna switch it out with something a little better.

i'm pretty sure i can put a turion x2 in it, which would give me dual core, i'm just not sure what's the fastest it'll take. the cpu's are fairly cheap on ebay, the only reason i'm upgrading this laptop is because it was free, otherwise i wouldn't sink money into it.

does anybody know what it can handle? cpu-z says the motherboard is a navarro, the same as an aspire 5100 which has a turion x2 1.8ghz in it, i'd like to go faster if possible. maybe a 2.2 or a 2.4.


----------



## ikermalli

You will need to update the bios to the newest version and the highest cpu the mobo can take is this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819104801

Found it from searching "what can I upgrade the aspire 3100 processor to?" on google.


----------



## pdc76

i saw that, but it was old, i think before faster turions were being made. i read another result that said if it was a socket s1 it would work. i would really like to put a 2.0 in there if possible. i know there are faster cpu's, but with a multiplier of 6, it's the only one that will run ddr2 667 at it's rated speed. i'd rather have that than 100-200 extra mhz.


----------



## Dystopia

well, that's pretty much all you can do. its easy to do really.


----------



## stefangx

I bought a Turion X2 TL-52 and tried to upgrade a 3100 like the one you own.
But don't work. With the last bios the Turion is recognized by the motherboard and the very first time started well on win xp pro. But just when windows installed "ACPI Multiprocessor driver" then it didn't reboot nevermore. With a system test software i tested the cpu. This software tested cpu1 and cpu2, but it failed only the "processor control cpu2 test".
Now i understand that maybe the motherboard doesn't have the multiprocessor support or it doesn't have it enabled. I looked for a jumper but nothing...
Also the service manual shows in the cpu compatibility list the Turion TL-52
I guess that the aspire 3100 series use sempron cpus instead the aspire 5100 series use turion x2.
However the motherboard seems the same as report the service manual (if needed i could upload it) and an internet shop sells the mainboard as spare part for 3100 and 5100.
The bioses on acer site are the same. i flash the 5100 bios into the 3100. But the bios still write MODEL ASPIRE 3100.
So what are the difference between the two models? And why turion don't work?
Incredible!


----------

